# LGB 2-6-0 Wiring



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello,
I recently received an LGB Mogul, the 2019s, that has the wires from the engine back to the tender disconnected. Does anyone have a wiring diagram that would tell me how to re-connect thes e?The plug is in the socket but I don't know which wire goes where. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
John T.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi - Does the plug have some wire attached were you could solder them back to the wires coming from the loco? If so you should be able to match the sets of wires based upon how they're coming flat from the loco. You should remove the cover from the tender so you can see the little circuit board in front of the tender where the loco's cable is connected. The loco's cable plug is inserted only one way, can't be reversed. You can trace the various wires going to the devices in the tender. Here's the LGB 2019S Wiring Diagram from the Parts Diagram.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just buy the part #50 in the above diagram, this has all the cables/connectors already. I have one I am willing to sell, $15.00 plus shipping. I upgraded my Mogul to DCC and removed this working board which has the 3 leads for the motor block and the wired 6 pin tender connector.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi - Does the plug have some wire attached were you could solder them back to the wires coming from the loco? If so you should be able to match the sets of wires based upon how they're coming flat from the loco. You should remove the cover from the tender so you can see the little circuit board in front of the tender where the loco's cable is connected. The loco's cable plug is inserted only one way, can't be reversed. You can trace the various wires going to the devices in the tender. Here's the LGB 2019S Wiring Diagram from the Parts Diagram.
View attachment 62112



Dan Pierce said:


> Just buy the part #50 in the above diagram, this has all the cables/connectors already. I have one I am willing to sell, $15.00 plus shipping. I upgraded my Mogul to DCC and removed this working board which has the 3 leads for the motor block and the wired 6 pin tender connector.


Dan, that's an excellent solution which requires disassembly of the Mogul locomotive. My solution doesn't require that but your approach is probably the safer method than trying to match the broken cable's wires properly.


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Hi - Does the plug have some wire attached were you could solder them back to the wires coming from the loco? If so you should be able to match the sets of wires based upon how they're coming flat from the loco. You should remove the cover from the tender so you can see the little circuit board in front of the tender where the loco's cable is connected. The loco's cable plug is inserted only one way, can't be reversed. You can trace the various wires going to the devices in the tender. Here's the LGB 2019S Wiring Diagram from the Parts Diagram.
> View attachment 62112


The plug is clean with no indication of where any wires were connected. The two 3-wire cables look like they have been cut. No hints there. But thanks for the diagram, it helps.


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Just buy the part #50 in the above diagram, this has all the cables/connectors already. I have one I am willing to sell, $15.00 plus shipping. I upgraded my Mogul to DCC and removed this working board which has the 3 leads for the motor block and the wired 6 pin tender connector.


Hi,
I am interested in buying the part. How do you want to proceed? 
John T.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Private message sent.


----------

